

Ask HN: What do you use to read RSS feeds (other than Google Reader)? - johns

I used Bloglines forever because their mobile version worked great on my Sidekick, but then they had stability issues.<p>I switched to Newsgator Online because they had a good iPhone web version and the full web reader was comparable to Bloglines. Now it's being discontinued (http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/07/hearty-welcome-to-newsgator-users.html).<p>I don't want to use Google Reader because 1) it's tied to my Google account and I log in and out of Google accounts multiple times a day and I want to be able to check RSS without logging in all the time 2) the iPhone version is horrible.<p>Any alternatives out there I don't know about? I'd prefer to keep it all web-based (iPhone apps are too slow and I spend a lot of time on multiple computers and I don't like waiting for desktop syncing).
======
mbrubeck
I use Google Reader for low-volume feeds that I care about (i.e., I want to
read every post).

I set up a Planet Venus[1] page for high-volume feeds where I don't care if I
miss some posts. It shows only the 100 most recent items, so if I don't check
it for a few days they don't pile up. A cron job updates it every 6 hours, so
I don't keep checking it for new items all the time. It's a static web page,
and I included a simple version with no stylesheet for reading on my phone.

1\. <http://intertwingly.net/code/venus/>

------
bigbee
I used to use RSSBandig (<http://rssbandit.org/>) before switching over
completely to Google Reader. Of course, it's desktop based, so doesn't fit
your requirements. It does have a nice sync option with web-based readers -
[http://rssbandit.org/features/synchronizing-feeds-with-
googl...](http://rssbandit.org/features/synchronizing-feeds-with-google-
reader-and-newsgator-online/)

